# Góc thư giãn > Video clip hay >  Clip chế tạo kẹp vuông góc

## tranhung123456

Thấy nó hay hay up cho AE tham khảo

----------

biết tuốt, blacksky2411, Gamo, GORLAK, h-d, khangscc, Lamnguyen230890, Minh Phi Nguyen, nhatson

----------


## muoithinh

> Thấy nó hay hay up cho AE tham khảo


hay đấy bác ạ ^_^

----------

